# Airspace Violation Protocol



## Ferenczy (Sep 9, 2008)

According to a Marine Pilot:

In addition to communicating with the local Air Traffic Control facility, all aircraft in the Persian Gulf AOR are required to give the Iranian Air Defense Radar (military) a ten minute 'heads up' if they will be transiting Iranian airspace.

This is a common procedure for commercial aircraft and involves giving them your call sign, transponder code, type aircraft, and points of origin and destination.

I just flew with a guy who overheard this conversation on the VHF Guard (emergency) frequency 121.5 MHz while flying from Europe to Dubai . It's too good not to pass along. The conversation went something like this...

Air Defense Radar: 'Unknown aircraft at (location unknown), you are in Iranian airspace. Identify yourself.'

Aircraft: 'This is a United States aircraft. I am in Iraqi airspace.'

Air Defense Radar: 'You are in Iranian airspace. If you do not depart our airspace we will launch interceptor aircraft!'

Aircraft: 'This is a United States Marine Corps FA-18 fighter. Send 'em up, I'll wait!'

Air Defense Radar: (no response ... total silence)


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Saw that one on the Star Fleet Battles forum about 4 months ago...


----------



## TSR (Feb 7, 2009)

Ferenczy said:


> According to a Marine Pilot:
> 
> In addition to communicating with the local Air Traffic Control facility, all aircraft in the Persian Gulf AOR are required to give the Iranian Air Defense Radar (military) a ten minute 'heads up' if they will be transiting Iranian airspace.
> 
> ...


As former military I must say that is awesome


----------



## cb7214 (Jan 25, 2007)

!rolling

That's hillarious


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

!pride


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Nice let some marine start an international incident because he doesn't know where he is flying.


----------



## EXTACAMO (Apr 7, 2007)

Yea, them Arabs know better then that. :box:


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

nice.


----------

